# Dodge Ram 1500 Mega Cab Vs. 2500 Mega Cab



## ALASKA PFLOCK

Let me first start off by stating that I have never owned a truck, only SUV's. We are intending on getting a stronger TV than our Suburban, figure better to be bigger and use less of the towing capacity. We went down to the local Dodge dealer to look at the 1500 Mega Cabs. I went prepared to hear the normal sales pitch but what came out of the guys mouth really through me for a loop. He stated, " the only difference between the 1500 Mega Cab and the 2500 Mega Cab is the badge, they are both on the same frame". How true is this? Please help explain what the sales guy is telling me.


----------



## Airboss

Well, I can't answer your exact question because I just don't know. However, I did a bit of checking on the Dodge website and I came up with some numbers that you may find interesting. First, and most important in my opinion, you can't get the diesel in the 1500. I'm sure that you already know that but I wanted to throw that out there because it makes a BIG difference in your towing experience that the numbers just don't tell you.

Now, you didn't mention if you wanted 4x2 or 4x4 and what transmission and gear ratio you're considering. I compared the 1500 4x2 and 4x4, and the 2500 4x2 and 4x4 - all Mega Cabs in SLT trim with automatic transmission and 4:10 gears. Here's what I came up with:

1500 5.7L Hemi 4x2: towing - 8900#, payload 2553#
1500 5.7L Hemi 4x4: towing - 8450#, payload 2086#
2500 5.7L Hemi 4x2: towing - 10800#, payload 2776#
2500 5.7L Hemi 4x4: towing - 10400#, payload 2327#
2500 6.7L diesel 4x2: towing - 12900#, payload 2025#
2500 6.7L diesel 4x4: towing - 12450#, payload 1592#

Notice something? The weight of the 2500s with the diesel engine (especially the 4x4) takes a HUGE toll on payload capacity! Now here's where you have to do some thinking about what kind of truck you want. Nothing pulls like that new 6.7L diesel! I hope these figures help you decide. Personally, I love my 2500 4x4 diesel. Love it, love it, love it! But the 2500 Hemi would have been $7000 cheaper (the premium you pay for the diesel engine), has a higher payload capacity, burns cheaper fuel, and would have been adequate for my 25RSS. But I plan on upgrading my TT someday and I couldn't be happier with my choice considering that.

One last thing...If you look at the numbers between the 1500 Hemi and the 2500 Hemi it does not suggest that they are on the same frame. Personally, I think your salesman was FOS and trying to push you into a 1500. They probably have too many on the lot and the salesman that moves the most 1500s will get a free ham or something.


----------



## Sayonara

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> " the only difference between the 1500 Mega Cab and the 2500 Mega Cab is the badge, they are both on the same frame".


I knew there was something _fishy _about those Dodges...

That seems like such a nieve comment. Dont know if the frame is the same or not but gathering the info like your doing is your best bet!







I do know there is a lot more to it than just the frame that makes the 2500 more suited for towing. suspension, powertrain, tires, etc...

Good luck!


----------



## GlenninTexas

I also do not know for a fact. However given the same powertrain transmission in both models, I would expect the 2500 to have;

an additional leaf spring in th erear suspension
larger brake rotors
larger tires
heavier duty shocks
higher amperage alternator and battery
higher capacity cooling system.

Obviously, if you compare the diesel against a gasser, there will be even more differences.

Good Luck,

Glenn


----------



## CamperAndy

The sales man is confused to say the least.


----------



## NJMikeC

Something is strange with those numbers that Airboss posted. The payloads would in fact seem to say that they are the same frame or damned close.

The discrepancy is with the towing numbers. You get a 2K lb jump going to the 3/4 ton with the same power, (5.7L Hemi) . To my knowledge the trans is the same across the line and a rear gear change shouldn't be worth 2K lbs.

I'm so not a Dodge fan and that would give me yet another reason to run right over and get a 3/4 ton GM which would outperform the Dodge anyway. See Pickuptruck.com's heavy duty shootout.


----------



## camping479

clicky Here's an article at pickuptruck.com, a little ways down there's a paragraph that says the 1500 and 2500 share the same frame. The 1500 megacabs I've seen around have the same wheels that my 2500 has indicating 8 lug hubs.

Mike


----------



## NJMikeC

Then if that is the case, same frame then it is a glass half empty, half full scenario. Half full for the 1/2 ton buyers.


----------



## Nathan

Ok, so I don't get it. Those 2500 weights are essentially 1/2 ton numbers. I hope the 3500 is better than that


----------



## Airboss

NJMikeC said:


> I'm so not a Dodge fan and that would give me yet another reason to run right over and get a 3/4 ton GM which would outperform the Dodge anyway. See Pickuptruck.com's heavy duty shootout.


How is that statement helpful in any way?


----------



## jetjane

GlenninTexas said:


> I also do not know for a fact. However given the same powertrain transmission in both models, I would expect the 2500 to have;
> 
> an additional leaf spring in th erear suspension
> larger brake rotors
> larger tires
> heavier duty shocks
> higher amperage alternator and battery
> higher capacity cooling system.
> 
> Obviously, if you compare the diesel against a gasser, there will be even more differences.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Glenn


I don't know about a Dodge, but I know that the GM 1500HD and the 2500HD use the same frame. The difference is much like Glenn said plus I believe my DH mentioned that the axles seemed a bit beefier too. We owned the 1500HD before we bought our 2500HD.


----------



## NJMikeC

Airboss,

Your obviously confusing numbers with emotions. Look at the ratings you posted.

1500 5.7L Hemi 4x2: towing - 8900#, payload 2553#
1500 5.7L Hemi 4x4: towing - 8450#, payload 2086#
2500 5.7L Hemi 4x2: towing - 10800#, payload 2776#
2500 5.7L Hemi 4x4: towing - 10400#, payload 2327#

Where did the extra 2K lbs come from, magic? If you get a crew cab Dodge you suffer with that small back seat. Get a Megacab and you suffer in payload if your thinking 5'er. I didn't design that truck just pointing out the facts to somebody who is shopping for them and who may come to the same conclusion that I did and that likely Dodge has hence their re-design.

Even that I'm not at all a Dodge Fan that doesn't change the numbers presented in the article I said. That GM almost beats a V-10 Ford with a 4.30 Rear end in it. Impressive! That and you get a completely updated truck vs Dodge's what 5 year old design.


----------



## jozway

I would go with the mega cab diesel. Your going to get probably 3 to 4 times the miles out of it and its a pulling beast to say the least.


----------



## Airboss

NJMikeC said:


> That GM almost beats a V-10 Ford with a 4.30 Rear end in it.


You lost me there.


----------



## Nathan

Wow! It always amazes me how quickly these threads can deteriorate into a Brand War!









Back to the original question, It sounds like the desire is to have more power and more payload. It also looks like, from the numbers, there is not a lot of difference between the 1500 and 2500 Megacabs.









I'm not exactly sure the 1999 Suburban payload and tow capacity, but it may be that you are getting a heavier truck, but not necessarily one with better capabilities.








Probably the best thing here is to evaluate what your needs really are, and then look at your wants. Personally, if 2 trucks have the same payload(within ~200lbs), the same powertrain, the same rear axle and the only difference is a helper spring that you don't need and a '2' instead of a '1' in the name, then I'd go with the better deal.

I just walked down a similar path myself (the '2' vs '3' debate), but the payloads were different and that pointed me to the F-350 for that "just in case" future scenario. Good luck with that decision.


----------



## NJMikeC

Nathan said:


> Wow! It always amazes me how quickly these threads can deteriorate into a Brand War!


That was my fault.

I didn't have any question that Airboss was trying to help and he did.

We have discussed the Megacab here before and I do think it is deceiving how they "play numbers magic" . 3/4 ton has 2K payload, maybe. The 1/2 ton has half ton towing capacity but 3/4 ton payload.







No thanks!


----------



## NJMikeC

Nathan said:


> Wow! It always amazes me how quickly these threads can deteriorate into a Brand War!


That was my fault due to a poor choice of words. That and I have little doubt that Airboss was trying to help which he did.

I do think it is deceiving especially since some don't have the experience to figure that mess out. That mess being 3/4 ton has 2k payload---- maybe. Then the 1/2 ton has the same frame, trans and likely rear but has less towing capacity.





















---- says it all!


----------



## Airboss

NJMikeC said:


> We have discussed the Megacab here before and I do think it is deceiving how they "play numbers magic" . 3/4 ton has 2K payload, maybe. The 1/2 ton has half ton towing capacity but 3/4 ton payload.


I certainly agree with you on that issue!

Anyway, I'm working on 2.5 days without sleep so I'm certain that I contributed with a competitive attitude. All three brands make great trucks. I'm glad the OP is doing his homework so he doesn't end up with a truck that doesn't suit his needs.


----------



## MJRey

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Let me first start off by stating that I have never owned a truck, only SUV's. We are intending on getting a stronger TV than our Suburban, figure better to be bigger and use less of the towing capacity. We went down to the local Dodge dealer to look at the 1500 Mega Cabs. I went prepared to hear the normal sales pitch but what came out of the guys mouth really through me for a loop. He stated, " the only difference between the 1500 Mega Cab and the 2500 Mega Cab is the badge, they are both on the same frame". How true is this? Please help explain what the sales guy is telling me.


Welcome,

He was basically correct about the frame being the same. There are some differences in the suspension that affect the payload and tow ratings. The main difference between the two is the engine choices. The 2500 gives you the option of getting the diesel which is a really good choice for that truck. The 5.7 Hemi is a nice engine but the MegaCab is a heavy truck and from what I've read on some Dodge forums it is a bit shy on power in that truck, especially when towing.

Just keep asking questions and you should get some good advice and you can learn from others experiences. I found out lots of useful stuff about my new truck and felt that I had a good understanding of the pros and cons of each model when I made my final choice. None of the trucks I considered had everything I wanted but I think I was able to make a decent choice in balancing the various requirements I had for the truck.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

Airboss, NJMikeC, MJRey- Thank you all for the good info and time taken to respond. We are definately doing our best to get educated on these trucks. Please keep the info coming. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

I have read and heard the same thing - that all MegaCab's share the same frame. I believe that 2500/3500 uses the same frame as well with the 3500 having suspension differences and a few other things to raise payload and towing. The MegaCab is built on the 2500/3500 QuadCab long bed frame with 20" of box chopped off and used for increased cabin room.

Something to bear in mind - the Ram is getting a complete re-design this year with the 1500's coming out around August. The heavies will follow a year later. As I understand it, the 2500/3500 will have, according to designer Ralph Gilles, its own design tweaks while remaining similar to the upcoming 1500's. There will be a bit of differentiation there as Ford has done (not quite to that extent I suspect). The new 1500 will have a stronger Hemi (380hp vs. 345hp) and will get better fuel mileage







while retaining the current 5spd automatic. There will be no MegaCab in the new 1500 lineup, replaced with a more traditional Crew Cab similar to the GM's and Ford's. I do not have information on whether the Mega will live on in the updated 2500/3500 but I suspect that it will not. If you like the MegaCabs and want to buy one, the time to do so is coming to a close.

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Think I'd try to find another dealer....or at least a different salesman. Wow...was he really serious? I'm guessing Dodge would like to hear about one of their dealers making that claim.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Jim - the salesman was serious and correct. All Megas share the same platform.

-CC


----------



## Rubrhammer

I will look at the crash guide next week when I get back to the shop to see if the frames are interchangeable. I've had the same qustion regarding the GM 2500/3500. My thought is to make a short bed 3500 dually seeing as GM won't.
Bob


----------



## Sayonara

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Jim - the salesman was serious and correct. All Megas share the same platform.
> -CC


His comment lacks integrity in my mind and I would question it to him if it were me. Why would a salesman make that claim anyways? "The only difference is the badge".....Im SURE that is NOT correct. maybe the frame is the same but there must be other component or system differences, what are they?

Im sorry, but this is why i dislike dealing with car dealers. im spending a lot of money on a purchase with you, GIVE ME THE FACTS! ill stop now before i get going too much.....

good luck with your purchase, hang in there.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Sayonara said:


> Jim - the salesman was serious and correct. All Megas share the same platform.
> -CC


His comment lacks integrity in my mind and I would question it to him if it were me. Why would a salesman make that claim anyways? "The only difference is the badge".....Im SURE that is NOT correct. maybe the frame is the same but there must be other component or system differences, what are they?

Im sorry, but this is why i dislike dealing with car dealers. im spending a lot of money on a purchase with you, GIVE ME THE FACTS! ill stop now before i get going too much.....

good luck with your purchase, hang in there.








[/quote]

Sayonara - you are right. In addition to the badge, there are some (not sure how many) additional leaf springs and you can get a diesel in the 3/4 ton.

-CC


----------



## Sayonara

collinsfam_tx said:


> Jim - the salesman was serious and correct. All Megas share the same platform.
> -CC


His comment lacks integrity in my mind and I would question it to him if it were me. Why would a salesman make that claim anyways? "The only difference is the badge".....Im SURE that is NOT correct. maybe the frame is the same but there must be other component or system differences, what are they?

Im sorry, but this is why i dislike dealing with car dealers. im spending a lot of money on a purchase with you, GIVE ME THE FACTS! ill stop now before i get going too much.....

good luck with your purchase, hang in there.








[/quote]

Sayonara - you are right. In addition to the badge, there are some (not sure how many) additional leaf springs and you can get a diesel in the 3/4 ton.

-CC
[/quote]
CC - Hey, I hope you didnt think i was asking you to tell me what the differences are. In my rant, I was hypothetically speaking to the dealer.
Sorry if you thought i was demanding some more info.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

collinsfam_tx said:


> I have read and heard the same thing - that all MegaCab's share the same frame. I believe that 2500/3500 uses the same frame as well with the 3500 having suspension differences and a few other things to raise payload and towing. The MegaCab is built on the 2500/3500 QuadCab long bed frame with 20" of box chopped off and used for increased cabin room.
> 
> Something to bear in mind - the Ram is getting a complete re-design this year with the 1500's coming out around August. The heavies will follow a year later. As I understand it, the 2500/3500 will have, according to designer Ralph Gilles, its own design tweaks while remaining similar to the upcoming 1500's. There will be a bit of differentiation there as Ford has done (not quite to that extent I suspect). The new 1500 will have a stronger Hemi (380hp vs. 345hp) and will get better fuel mileage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while retaining the current 5spd automatic. There will be no MegaCab in the new 1500 lineup, replaced with a more traditional Crew Cab similar to the GM's and Ford's. I do not have information on whether the Mega will live on in the updated 2500/3500 but I suspect that it will not. If you like the MegaCabs and want to buy one, the time to do so is coming to a close.
> 
> -CC


collinsfam_tx- Thank you for all the good info. It now makes sense that they are both on the same frame. We like the Mega Cab due to the space in the back seat which is similar to our Suburban. We are planning on taking a 2500 for test drive on Monday (gasser and deisel) and will be able to compare it to when we drove the 1500.


----------



## Carey

I researched this a while back..

If you choose a hemi model in any dodge truck meg cab or not. They all use the same radiator and tranny.

The difference in the rear end between the mega 1/2 and 3/4 ton is the 3/4 has a full float rear end.. The axles run thru spindles like a semi axle. The bearings ride on spindles independantly of the axle shafts.

The 1/2 ton mega uses a semi float rearend. It uses the same ring gear, but the bearings ride on the axles like any 1/2 ton.

Both share an 8 bolt wheel.

The front brakes are the same between the two. The rear has a little less capacity on the 1/2 ton.

The frame is the same for any mega cab. The dealer is right on..

The front coil springs and rear leaf springs are different. The 1/2 uses a lighter spring comparred to the 3/4 model.

There are some differences, but the differences are much narrower comparred to a standard 1/2 versus a standard 3/4.

Why bring GM into this or any other brand? He asked about the differences between a 1/2 and a 3/4 mega..

Gm or Ford makes nothing comparable to the mega in interior room.. It does no good to bring up how great GM is as they make nothing comparable to a mega cab.. Your making a moot point Mike.

Carey


----------



## johnp

One thing I noticed was the mounting brackets for a Pullrite Superglide while they use the same part number the half ton needs shim plates on the side of the frame and the 3/4,1 ton don't need them. That would leave me to believe the frame is slightly different on the half ton.

John


----------



## MJRey

[/quote]

collinsfam_tx- Thank you for all the good info. It now makes sense that they are both on the same frame. We like the Mega Cab due to the space in the back seat which is similar to our Suburban. We are planning on taking a 2500 for test drive on Monday (gasser and deisel) and will be able to compare it to when we drove the 1500.








[/quote]

One important thing to keep in mind when deciding which model MegaCab is best for you is the payload capacity. I'm betting that you would be getting the 4wd model and if you get the 2500 MegaCab Diesel it only has a 1592lb payload rating. Depending on your trailer, number of people in truck and what you plan to carry in the bed that's not much to work with. If you really like the diesel and most do then you should consider the single rear wheel 3500 model as you will get much more payload capacity to work with. If you're going to get the gasser then the 2500 is probably a better pick than the 1500 because of the higher tow and payload ratings for a very similar truck. Good luck with the shopping.


----------



## Carey

johnp2000 said:


> One thing I noticed was the mounting brackets for a Pullrite Superglide while they use the same part number the half ton needs shim plates on the side of the frame and the 3/4,1 ton don't need them. That would leave me to believe the frame is slightly different on the half ton.
> 
> John


Not the mega.. It would need no shims.. just the standard 1/2 ton needs em.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I researched this a while back..
> 
> If you choose a hemi model in any dodge truck meg cab or not. They all use the same radiator and tranny.
> 
> The difference in the rear end between the mega 1/2 and 3/4 ton is the 3/4 has a full float rear end.. The axles run thru spindles like a semi axle. The bearings ride on spindles independantly of the axle shafts.
> 
> The 1/2 ton mega uses a semi float rearend. It uses the same ring gear, but the bearings ride on the axles like any 1/2 ton.
> 
> Both share an 8 bolt wheel.
> 
> The front brakes are the same between the two. The rear has a little less capacity on the 1/2 ton.
> 
> The frame is the same for any mega cab. The dealer is right on..
> 
> The front coil springs and rear leaf springs are different. The 1/2 uses a lighter spring comparred to the 3/4 model.
> 
> There are some differences, but the differences are much narrower comparred to a standard 1/2 versus a standard 3/4.
> 
> Why bring GM into this or any other brand? He asked about the differences between a 1/2 and a 3/4 mega..
> 
> Gm or Ford makes nothing comparable to the mega in interior room.. It does no good to bring up how great GM is as they make nothing comparable to a mega cab.. Your making a moot point Mike.
> 
> Carey


My name is collinsfam_TX and I approve this message. Err...post.

Thanks Carey, awesome info as usual.

-CC


----------

